# Alambre muscular: Donde lo compro?



## Adryx (May 9, 2006)

Hola a todos, saben cuanto cuesta el metro de alambre muscular independientemente del grosor, y donde lo puedo comprar?.SALU2 a TO2,Soy de Mexico asi que no importa de donde venga la información, si hay el chanse de comprarlo por internet no importa pero seria mejor que fuera en Mexico


----------



## Drache (May 30, 2006)

www.robotstore.com

Aca esta un datasheet del muscle wire 
http://www.robotstore.com/download/Work_Nitinol_Wire_V13.pdf

Cuestan 15USD y la tienda esta en CA


Un saludo


----------



## RobertoAleman (Nov 18, 2011)

Malas noticias creo que el cable solo lo  vende atravez de la red.. Y yo tambien e tratado de conseguirlos pero aparte de costosos... son dificiles de acoplar si has tenido algun avance con el tema me gustaria pudieramos sharlar


----------

